# Review: Chris Hein Solo Strings Complete



## donbodin (Jan 11, 2017)

With Solo Strings Complete, the latest offering from Chris Hein, the developer employs his mastery of sampling and scripting to deliver solo instruments that just may set the bar on realism for solo strings instruments. That said you are going to need to add a good amount of midi ccs to really get the most out of the collection.
Full written review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2j8K5kt

Chris Hein Solo Strings Complete available http://bit.ly/2j27uln


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 11, 2017)

I try to never miss Don's videos. He keeps them concise, and he seems like a really friendly person.


----------



## donbodin (Jan 11, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I try to never miss Don's videos. He keeps them concise, and he seems like a really friendly person.


Thanks for the support Parsifal!


----------

